# Ms Project 2007



## HHM (7 أبريل 2007)

Dear All,
need Ms Project 2007 on any link is working
Thank you and Regards


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 أبريل 2007)

وأنا أضم صوتي للزميلHHM ,وأبحث Ms Project 2007 وعن primavera 5


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (9 أبريل 2007)

please i need ms project


----------



## moneymada (10 أبريل 2007)

ياريت حد يرد علينا فى البرنامج دة لانة الكل محتاجة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 مايو 2007)

هل من مغيث والمساعدة بهذه البرامج


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (10 مايو 2007)

*وجدت ملف تورنت*

الأحوه الأعزاء بحثت عن طلبكم ولقيت ملف تورنت يمكن يكون بطئ شويه والتفاصيل كما هى موجوده كالآتى

Note, this Second Edition does not make any changes to Office 2007 (see below).

This is a full version of Microsoft Office 2007 (US English Only) packed into a CD image (.iso) containing:
*Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
- Access 2007
- Excel 2007
- Groove 2007
- InfoPath 2007
- OneNote 2007
- Outlook 2007
- PowerPoint 2007
- Publisher 2007
- Word 2007
*Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007
*Microsoft Office Project 2007
*Microsoft Expression Web (new FrontPage)

It also contains a launcher application I made myself 

The serials are written in by the launcher application, if there are problems they're also in the readme file inside the ISO image.
All the products don't need activation, therefore you do not need a keygen, this is not a trial, it lasts forever .
Windows Update does work with this Microsoft Office 2007.

SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
Windows XP SP2 or later (Vista compatible) (64-bit compatible with limitations)
Processor: 500Mhz
RAM: 256MB
Disk Space: ~2GB

If you have any problems with the launcher or find any bugs e-mail me at [email protected].
For support with Microsoft Office 2007 visit http://office.microsoft.com/
Check in with torrent site comments for any new information.

Second Edition:
*Launcher updated v1.2
- Fixed Vista "User not admin" bug
- Increased chances of serials being inserted by launcher
- Version number in launcher
*Launcher.ahk changed to Launcher.txt for easier opening.
*Included About file.
*Help on how to use ISO file.
*Note on corrupted files.
*Updated torrent information.
ارجو ان اكون اضفت ما يفيدكم
وملف التورنت موجود فى الرابط التالى
http://s12.quicksharing.com/v/15583..._Complete_Second_Edition.3668720.TPB.rar.html
الباقى ان تعرفو ان حجم البرنامج 1.22 GB وهو على صيغه ايزو اى انه لا يمكن تنزيل جزء منه
وانا شخصيا ارى انه مناسب للشخص الذى يحتاج مجموعه الأوفيس كامله اما الذى يحتاج تنزيل MS Project فقط فعليه الصبر شويه لحين البحث مره اخرى عن البرنامج منفصل وانا وجدت ملف تورنت حجمه 360 ميجا بس لم اضعه لأنى وجدت انه نسخه تجريبيه Beta ولو حد عايزها احط لكم الرابط بتاعها
وأن شاء الله سوف اوالى البحث واخطاركم بأى جديد


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (10 مايو 2007)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> وأنا أضم صوتي للزميلHHM ,وأبحث Ms Project 2007 وعن primavera 5


أما بخصوص برنامج Primavera 5 فأنا نزلته من ملف تورنت رفعته لك والرابط الخاص به هو
http://s12.quicksharing.com/v/4259813/primavera_5.rar.html
وهو مجلد مضغوط به 2 ملف تورنت واحد خاص بالبرنامج ولكن ملف الترخيص به ناقص والثانى به ملف الترخيص وهو ملف تكست فك الضغط ونزل البرنامج وحجمه 538 ميجا
وشرح التستيب وطريق تحميل ملف الترخيص حتر يكمل معاك الرنامج موجود فر الرابط التالى وموجد بالمشاركه نسخه من ملف الترخيص license.txt 
ارجو الأضطلاع على هذه المشاركه بحرص قبل تستيب البرنامج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38941
وبداخل المشاركه رابط مباشر لنفس التورنت 
بالتوفيق واى خدمه


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (11 مايو 2007)

*روابط مباشره MS project 2007*

الأخوه الأعزاء 
الشلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
لعيونكم وبعد البحث المضنى عن البرنامج المطلوب منفردا وليس ضمن حزمه اوفيس وجدت لكم هذه الروابط
ووجدت مع الروابط هذا الشرح
Microsoft Office Project Professional 2007
Has a reliable means for effective project management, which combines the best practicality and flexibility. Interactive Assistant Project Guide provides step-by-step instructions to help you quickly learn to use a project management. Save time by converting existing lists of Microsoft Office Excel and Microsoft Office Outlook in the projects. Furthermore, can be based on the Project 2007 to create templates for the circuits Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007 and charts Excel 2003 (or later) and the selection of ready-to-use, customizable templates for reports from the list. With the function of the server you can create your own custom Web, which 
will no longer be required to make any changes in the schedule in Microsoft Office Project Professional 2007
الروابط هى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/26946300/8476552.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26946181/8476552.part2.rar
الحجم 178 ميجا
وانا بأنزل الآن فى الجزء الأول للتجربه وافادتكم بالنتيجه ولمن يريد الأطلاع على المصدر
http://danlod.com/archives/2007/04/microsoft_office_project_professional_2007.php


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (12 مايو 2007)

*تم تحميل الملفات*

الأخوة الكرام
اتممت بحمد الله تنزيل الملفات وبعد فك الضغط وجدت البرنامج كامل بالسيريال
وكنت خايف لأن لا يوجد مايشير الى اسم البلرنامج الا بعد فك الضغط لأن ملف الرار كان برقم وليس به مايشير الى اسن البرنامج ولكن طلع البرنامج مضبوط 
السيريال موجود داخل ملف بصيغه nfo ويفتح بالمفكره عموما السيريال هو
HCFPT-K86VV-DCKH3-87CCR-FM6HW 
وهذه صور تستيب البرنامج


----------



## غدير القدومي (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عالمجهود


----------



## aescorc (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو غوش (14 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## agaa (20 مايو 2007)

راجع الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48037

تحياتي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك الصحة ويبارك في جهودك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله اشتغل معايا project ممتاز والحمد لله والشكر لله وللزميل عز الدين مرسي


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (1 يونيو 2007)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الحمد لله اشتغل معايا project ممتاز والحمد لله والشكر لله وللزميل عز الدين مرسي


 
الزميل العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الشكر لله وحده لا شريك له
ولا شكر على واجب


----------



## A-Life (31 يناير 2009)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الحمد لله اشتغل معايا project ممتاز والحمد لله والشكر لله وللزميل عز الدين مرسي


 
اخي عبد الرحمن .. بما ان البرنامج نزل عندك .. ممكن رجاء لو سمت ..

ممكن ترفعه على موقع تاني .. مثل ال zshare وتحطلنا الروابط ..
لاني لا استطيع الرفع من موقع الرابيد شير ...
واكون شاكر لك جزيل الشكر ..

تحياتي..


----------



## HHM (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

قام الاخ احمد الطيب مشكورا بوضع الرابط الخاص بال Project Ms Project 2007 واليكم ذلك الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=113527


----------



## ghareebdesoky1 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## eng: issa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

حاري التحميل


----------



## eng: issa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج رائع


----------

